# How to solder aluminum



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone have any tips on soldering aluminum? I want to try and make a turnout w/ aluminum rails. Have seen some videos on youtube and it looks pretty easy. Just not sure where to get supplies.

Also where's a good place to get a template to make a #6 turnout?

Thx.
Marty


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

To get you started...

Google; "Solder Aluminum "

Dura Fix Aluminum Welding Aluminum Brazing Aluminum Soldering ...
durafix.com/
Sales of aluminum welding, soldering and brazing equipment.

Is it possible to solder aluminum - Answers.com
www.answers.com › ... › Technology › Electronics › Consumer Electronics
Aug 28, 2014 - Aluminum soldering can be simple but has a number of critical areas that need tight process control. Tenacious aluminum oxide makes most attempts to solder ...

Aluminum Soldering: Basics, Techniques and Tips - WeldGuru.com
www.weldguru.com/aluminum-soldering.html
Aug 19, 2014 - Guide to aluminum soldering processes, tools and techniques.

Solder-It Aluminum Solder Paste
www.solder-it.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=89
Solders aluminum to aluminum or aluminum to other metals.

Al-Solder 500 Aluminum Solder | The Harris Products Group
www.harrisproductsgroup.com › Alloys › Soldering
Procedure: • Clean the area to be soldered • Apply Stay Clean aluminum flux • If using an open flame, heat indirectly with the torch in motion (do not direct the torch on the flux) • Heat until the flux becomes a nut brown color • Apply the alloy • Discontinue heat as soon as flow • Allow to cool.

[PDF]ALUMINUM SOLDERING - Johnson Manufacturing Company
www.johnsonmfg.com/temp/Papers/IBSC2003.pdf
Soldering aluminum has never been a mainstream process for industries and ... address why someone would want to solder aluminum and what methods or ...


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Which components do you actually wish to solder? If you solder the frog area, it will create a short (though that isn't a problem for battery power or live steam.)

I'd use small bolts and nuts to join rail, like the prototype.

In automotive applications, where robotic welding has been the standard for a long time, aluminum cars are assembled with adhesives and rivets, like aircraft.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking to solder frog points.
Thx.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Marty,
Have you considered using nickel silver rail for those areas that you need to solder.
The only time that I tried soldering aluminum (many many years ago when there was a fix it kit advertised on television for fixing chairs etc) nothing worked very well and I actually melted the chair!
The switches that I make are all nickel silver rail, although my railway is all aluminum track.
I just use a large soldering iron for the frogs and guard rail areas.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

I've seen that mentioned. Visually Nickel looks close to aluminum?
Thx.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Skeeterweazel said:


> I've seen that mentioned. Visually Nickel looks close to aluminum?
> Thx.


Well .... not for long.
It will darken to a dark brown so will very different to the aluminum.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought Nickel-silver would darken, but the Llagas Creek stuff I have was outdoors in Iowa weather (you name it, we got it!) for around 10 years and it still looks like what I remember it looking like when I put it out. The small scraps I cut off for fitting curves and the like was stored indoors and it still looks the same too.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

looked around a little but not seeing any 332 nickel-silver. Am i missing it?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

No. Brass, aluminum, and SS for 332.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Semper Vaporo said:


> I thought Nickel-silver would darken, but the Llagas Creek stuff I have was outdoors in Iowa weather (you name it, we got it!) for around 10 years and it still looks like what I remember it looking like when I put it out. The small scraps I cut off for fitting curves and the like was stored indoors and it still looks the same too.



It shouldn't darken, as German Silver it was prized for it's shine, for trains; it oxidizes a white surface that is an electrical conductor... no cleaning necessary ... Was a big selling point. Sterling silver does oxidize.
John


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, mine has sure darkened.
Maybe the Llagas Creek nickel silver has more brass in it, or something.
Nickel Silver switch on left, painted aluminum on right.
Both about 20 years old.
Switches to be rebuilt this year.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Skeeterweazel said:


> looked around a little but not seeing any 332 nickel-silver. Am i missing it?


Sorry Marty, I didn't realise that you were looking for code 332.
As Jim says, there's brass.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow David, that's some oxidation! Must be Chinese NS.... or an odd alloy.
John


----------



## woodsworks (May 27, 2014)

David, is there any source of sulphur near your railroad? The colour on the nickel-silver looks like copper sulphide to me. Sources might be a fertiliser works, for example - they use huge quantities of sulphuric acid.

Regards
Paul Woods
Whangarei, NZ.


----------



## Gbroeder (Jan 9, 2015)

Back when I owned Llagas I requested a material cert with every batch of NS wire that the code 215 and 250 NS rail was drawn from. Nickel content was and should still be 18%. No ,it was not from China.

Re: Printable switch drawings. They are available from Fast Tracks 
( www.handlaidtrack.com) although only in the smaller scales, however it is easy to scale up the 0 gauge drawings on most printers. Regards, Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All the NS rail I have seen outdoors has oxidized looking like the picture above.

Greg


----------

